# [Radio] & [Bootloader] Official 4.0.4 images



## sethyx (Jan 2, 2012)

Mod Type:: Radio

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Fastboot

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Official radio & bootloader images, which came with 4.0.4.

These files have been extracted from the OTA package.

Flash them with fastboot.

Radio - XXLA2 - http://goo.gl/tB9Rt - MD5: d27b18407ef7d74cc899c37a1a75ee72 - fastboot flash radio <file.img>

Bootloader - PRIMELA03 - http://goo.gl/ZTgjM - MD5: 5195f55cbb63c06a97639d1e56893336 - fastboot flash bootloader <file.img>


----------



## sethyx (Jan 2, 2012)

@mods, please delete/move this topic, I started it in the wrong place







sorry


----------

